# Personal Injury - money set aside?



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

In 2012 someone drove into the back of my car. Bumper was damaged and repaired and aside from some very minor discomfort that was the end of the matter. I did receive an lot of phone calls about my "terrible neck injury" (their words) and how I would be able to claim huge amounts of money but these phone calls quickly stopped. I did not suffer terrible whiplash nor was I in agony with the pain

Today, received a phone call from some accident company who had all my details (date of crash, my full name, type of car etc), the bloke said £500 had been set aside for my inconvenience and minor aches. If I did not claim this money it would simply be returned. 

After a year without any income due to illness, £500 would be wonderful but my head says this is either too good to be true or there is something else going on

I need some words of wisdom here to keep me on the right path


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like a scam to me. If no personal injury claim has been instigated by you against the third party, they would have long closed their file by now and not have any reserves set aside.

I can only assume that these "solicitors" have access to the Claims & Underwriting Exchange which contains basic accident details and are trying it on.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It's a personal injury claims company that has purchased your details from the insurance company. 
The figure of £500 is a "come on" to get you to engage their services.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve been getting calls recently after a crash i had 3 years ago, i told them to gof off.

You will get more than £500 if you claim through your insurance.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Just to clarify, it was a car park incident. I was parked up and the other car simply misjudged her distance whilst reversing from her parking space, slow speed accident and the other driver accepted full responsibility as did her insurance.

If this is just another way of launching a new personal claims then presumably I better off seeking my own solicitor. As far as my car insurance firm is concerned this is a closed case, would there be any implications if the file was reopened?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

if you haven't any medical evidence to support an injury, you'd have next to no chance of claiming anyway, so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Shiny,

I just noticed this thread and it might be pertinent to my wife at the moment!

My wife had a slow speed shunt from the rear on Monday. She has had previous back problems in the past (_prolapsed disc_) but no pain for 2/3years and has had a sore neck for the last 2 days since the accident. She never went to the doctor immediately but is planning to contact her doctor as she's finding it sore whilst working (sits at a desk). When she reported the incident to the insurance they asked if she wanted to proceed through her legal cover for the injury... being the type of people who we are, she said no, but if the pain continues is there still opportunity whilst the incident is open? I actually hate the idea of claiming this sort of thing but should the worst come where my wife may find this affects her back again it may lead to long-term sickness (again) and potentially loss of income... it's a big maybe as the pain might just be temporary in which case all is good!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> Hi Shiny,
> 
> I just noticed this thread and it might be pertinent to my wife at the moment!
> 
> My wife had a slow speed shunt from the rear on Monday. She has had previous back problems in the past (_prolapsed disc_) but no pain for 2/3years and has had a sore neck for the last 2 days since the accident. She never went to the doctor immediately but is planning to contact her doctor as she's finding it sore whilst working (sits at a desk). When she reported the incident to the insurance they asked if she wanted to proceed through her legal cover for the injury... being the type of people who we are, she said no, but if the pain continues is there still opportunity whilst the incident is open? I actually hate the idea of claiming this sort of thing but should the worst come where my wife may find this affects her back again it may lead to long-term sickness (again) and potentially loss of income... it's a big maybe as the pain might just be temporary in which case all is good!


If she is suffering pain then there is a genuine case for an injury claim, especially if it has long term effect. My recommendation at this stage would be for her to consult her GP. Also let your Insurers know the situation and ask them to inform the Legal Expenses provider that pain has come on since the incident and that she is going to consult her GP. There are often times when an injury doesn't materialise until a day or two after the incident, so the fact that she didn't think anything was wrong straight after the accident shouldn't cause any problems.

All being well it may just be a case of a bit of stiffness that will settle down in a couple of days after a dose of ibuprofen, in which case you can take a view on whether anything is worth pursuing. But if it turns out to be more severe or long term, the Legal Expenses will be aware and can the pursue a claim on your behalf.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I will ignore the claims firm if they phone back


----------

